# Need help coding a colonoscopy / egd



## Britteo (Sep 25, 2012)

One of our physicians did a colonoscopy and egd on a patient due to recurrant thrombophlebitis - it is very common for some one with this condition to have cancer of the gastrointestial tract.  Both procedures were normal - how should this be coded?


----------



## bmaxwell3 (Sep 26, 2012)

You can code CPT 45380 and 43235-59.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Britteo (Sep 26, 2012)

I am going to use CPT codes 45378 & 43235 with modifier 59 but I was wondering about ICD-9 codes.  Would it be acceptable to use V67.00 as a following surgery where some patients with recurrant thrombophlebitis have cancer of the GI track?  And use the Recurrent Thrombophlebitis as the 2ndary code?


----------



## coachlang3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Actually you don't need the 59.  The Colon and the EGD are not bundled.  You might possibly need a 51 modifier depending on the payor.

Can't answer to the diagnosis part yet but I'll do a little research in the morning when I get to the office.


----------



## naptime7k@aol.com (Sep 27, 2012)

*Colon & EGD*

I would bill both procedures, colon first, no modifiers needed, they are not bundled. The dx would be "hx of" or recurrent, or lastly if nothing else, use symptoms.


----------

